# new track in charleston sc



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

good mornin
we have started laying track for our new 20x6 6lane
check it out it has 3 20 ft straights 2 hair pins woopies and more 
we run with southern sportsman series witch are jl/aw with nascar bodies and stock tjets abd vhors fray cars
kevin
lchors


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*more pics*

more pics i missed


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks Great ! Keep us updated OK?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You're gonna have some fun with that one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet!!! You could really rack up the miles on that.:thumbsup:


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*sc track*

How long will the track be when you are finished? 120 feet?
gary


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice layout! :thumbsup: I do hope that you will not be using the plug in power terminals
in pics. A power tap is recomended every 12 to 15 track joints. My 6 lane Tomy was
approx. 78 ft. Definitely spend the time to properly wire a track of that size.(positive -
gate) Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Right on Dyno.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

the power tracks are just there to see how the track will look wide we ran out of straights. sat we will be countersinking track pieces and starting to mount track mike will be putting side boards on. soidering wire taps so much fun on tomy track as far as running lenght i am not sure yet we have not checked we were shooting for over 100 ft 
i have race in kc for the last 12 yrs and have build a few tracks so i hope i can get it done right and smooth 
thanks kevin
LCHORS


----------

